# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Romo Sucks.  He really really sucks

## texmaster



----------


## texmaster

There is no greater danger to the Dallas Cowboys than Tony Romo.    He is the devil himself created by Cowboy haters to force us to live in Purgatory until he retires.

----------


## Teutorian

Not entirely his fault. No offensive line.

----------

Terminal Lance (08-14-2013)

----------


## WalterSobchak

Holy shit, something I actually agree with Tex about!  

LMAO

Yes, Romo sucks ass.

----------


## Terminal Lance

> Not entirely his fault. No offensive line.


Cowboys fans cannot blame Romo for the other 99% of their players.

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Cowboys fans cannot blame Romo for the other 99% of their players.


No, but Cowboys fans can blame him for numerous horrible throws he has no business trying to force.


Look at it this way Cowboys fans, at least he isn't Mark Sanchez!  LMAO

----------


## texmaster

> Not entirely his fault. No offensive line.


He had 5 pro bowlers on the offensive line when he started.   It may be more of a problem now but everything has changed at least once in 5 years but him.

----------


## texmaster

> Cowboys fans cannot blame Romo for the other 99% of their players.


When the rest except for a select few have been replaced including the coaches you bet we can.

----------


## Ethereal

The entire Cowboys organization sucks.  I'm sick of ESPN sucking on their dicks every preseason.  It's always Cowboys this and Romo that and Superbowl there and Jerry Jones here.  They suck and should not get so much attention.

----------

KSigMason (08-15-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> The entire Cowboys organization sucks.  I'm sick of ESPN sucking on their dicks every preseason.  It's always Cowboys this and Romo that and Superbowl there and Jerry Jones here.  They suck and should not get so much attention.


Brainy dog is right.  They haven't had a playoff worthy team in a million years.  Course I don't have room to talk since my team had a 7-9 record last year.

----------


## Teutorian

Jerry Jones is your problem. It isn't Tony Romo. You can do a lot worse in the league than Tony Romo.
The guy is running for his life on every down. The Dallas offensive line couldn't stop a nose bleed. You should expect turn overs when you have no running game and your quarterback has to scramble on every snap.

----------

Perianne (08-14-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-14-2013)

----------


## texmaster

> The entire Cowboys organization sucks.  I'm sick of ESPN sucking on their dicks every preseason.  It's always Cowboys this and Romo that and Superbowl there and Jerry Jones here.  They suck and should not get so much attention.


Are you nuts?  (o great one)    ESPN hates the Cowboys.   I worked in TV and Radio in the 90s and they hated the Cowboys.   They would specifically leave out Cowboy highlights when they did show prep.   On clean feeds they trashed Cowboy fans calling them "rednecks"     There is a serious anti cowboy bias in the northeast.

Look no further than the Hall of Fame for confirmation.

ESPN does have a hard on for Romo but really its because they know he sucks and will never take the cowboys anywhere.

----------


## texmaster

> Jerry Jones is your problem. It isn't Tony Romo. You can do a lot worse in the league than Tony Romo.
> The guy is running for his life on every down. The Dallas offensive line couldn't stop a nose bleed. You should expect turn overs when you have no running game and your quarterback has to scramble on every snap.


That was not true his first 4 years and he sucked back then as well.  Take the last game of the season last year.  3 interceptions and he wasn't under pressure on any one of them.

----------


## Ethereal

> Are you nuts?  (o great one)    ESPN hates the Cowboys.   I worked in TV and Radio in the 90s and they hated the Cowboys.   They would specifically leave out Cowboy highlights when they did show prep.   On clean feeds they trashed Cowboy fans calling them "rednecks"     There is a serious anti cowboy bias in the northeast.
> 
> Look no further than the Hall of Fame for confirmation.
> 
> ESPN does have a hard on for Romo but really its because they know he sucks and will never take the cowboys anywhere.


They have a funny way of showing their hate by giving them coverage totally disproportionate to their results.  They should change the name of "Sportscenter" to "Cowboys/Yankees" TV.  What about Chicago, you bitches?

----------

Aldo Raine (08-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

What about Nawlins?  I think we need to have our players fuck another Kardassian to get some real coverage.

Where's the predictions thread?

----------


## Dan40

Dallas has a football team?  No shit?

----------


## Teutorian

> That was not true his first 4 years and he sucked back then as well.  Take the last game of the season last year.  3 interceptions and he wasn't under pressure on any one of them.


True. He's no Tom Brady but I still think the hate is sometimes unjustified. I don't think last year was his fault. I don't have the stats, but judging from the Dallas games I saw, they have to have one of the worst offensive lines in football. Every single snap and the defensive line was all over Romo. He gets praise for being able to extend plays and make plays on the run, but he has to. That's basically how he's played most of his career in Dallas.

I'm sure you know more about Romo than I do, though. I only watch about 3 or 4 Dallas games a year. When I see him, it just doesn't look like its anywhere remotely close to all his fault.

You have the worst owner in football. You should of never of gotten rid of Jimmy Johnson.

----------

Perianne (08-14-2013)

----------


## WalterSobchak

> They have a funny way of showing their hate by giving them coverage totally disproportionate to their results.  They should change the name of "Sportscenter" to "Cowboys/Yankees" TV.  What about Chicago, you bitches?



They should rename Sportscenter to LeBroncenter.

----------

Ethereal (08-14-2013),Perianne (08-14-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-14-2013)

----------


## Network

Who's gonna kick off a PoliticsForum fantasy football league?

I don't think Romo's a bad QB, but I've never been a Cowboys or NFC east fan. I'm from Panthers territory, aka, I can jump on bandwagons.  I was raised a Dolphins fan, pulled for the panthers a bit, and now pull for a few teams.  It's a relief.

----------

Perianne (08-14-2013)

----------


## garyo

> No, but Cowboys fans can blame him for numerous horrible throws he has no business trying to force.
> 
> 
> Look at it this way Cowboys fans, at least he isn't Mark Sanchez!  LMAO


  Oh yea, Sanchez threw 2 TD passes last week and he split them up between both teams, now that's being fair minded.

----------

Perianne (08-14-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-14-2013),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Oh yea, Sanchez threw 2 TD passes last week and he split them up between both teams, now that's being fair minded.



LOL.  How that man still has a job as a starting QB, I will never know.

----------

garyo (08-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Who's gonna kick off a PoliticsForum fantasy football league?
> 
> I don't think Romo's a bad QB, but I've never been a Cowboys or NFC east fan. I'm from Panthers territory, aka, I can jump on bandwagons.  I was raised a Dolphins fan, pulled for the panthers a bit, and now pull for a few teams.  It's a relief.


I'd be down for a fantasy basketball league.

Hell, I'd participate in a football one, even though I don't watch too much.

----------


## garyo

> LOL.  How that man still has a job as a starting QB, I will never know.


Smith will replace him but he has a long way to go but since they suck he should progress better than Sanchez.

----------


## Perianne

I have watched every Cowboys game for several years.  I like Tony Romo.  And he's cute.  Jason Garrett is the main problem in my opinion.

----------


## Ethereal

> They should rename Sportscenter to LeBroncenter.


Sportscenter has become the TMZ of the sports world.  They are pathetic.  We need a real sports channel.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-15-2013),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

> Sportscenter has become the TMZ of the sports world.  They are pathetic.  We need a real sports channel.


All of ESPN is horrible and even politicized now. I've actually heard literal black panther propaganda on ESPN's First Take on multiple occasions

----------


## garyo

> I have watched every Cowboys game for several years.  I like Tony Romo.  And he's cute.  Jason Garrett is the main problem in my opinion.


Jerry Jones is the main problem, micro management never works.

----------


## WalterSobchak

I remember the good ole days when Sportscenter had fun dudes on that show.  

Hell, I used to like Olberman back in them days.  LOL  That dude is a huge douche now!  

And I have had enough of Berman.

----------


## garyo

> I remember the good ole days when Sportscenter had fun dudes on that show.  
> 
> Hell, I used to like Olberman back in them days.  LOL  That dude is a huge douche now!  
> 
> And I have had enough of Berman.


Berman, Yawn.

----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

The Cowboys have no home field advantage either lol. The stadium is like a hang out for wealthy football casuals.
This is what teams have to deal with when they come into Gillette Stadium.



This is from the first Texans v Patriot game last year on prime time when Houston got blown out and their lives destroyed by Tom Brady after a week of hype.

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Smith will replace him but he has a long way to go but since they suck he should progress better than Sanchez.


I agree.  But I believe as long as Rex has his say, Sanchez will always start.  Mark must have some dark shit on Rex to keep that job for so long.

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Berman, Yawn.



The sound effects and catch phrases have gotten real old and real annoying.....................really fast.  My god, if I hear another WHOOP he yells during a fumble highlight, my head is gonna explode.

----------


## garyo

> I agree.  But I believe as long as Rex has his say, Sanchez will always start.  Mark must have some dark shit on Rex to keep that job for so long.


I agree, perhaps pics of Ryan with a donkey in heat. If he doesn't insert Smith into the mix after all the hype he's gone, hope he keeps Smith on the bench until they get a coach who can develop him, I think he will make a hell of a QB, not under Ryan.

----------


## WalterSobchak

> The Cowboys have no home field advantage either lol. The stadium is like a hang out for wealthy football casuals.
> This is what teams have to deal with when they come into Gillette Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the first Texans v Patriot game last year on prime time when Houston got blown out and their lives destroyed by Tom Brady after a week of hype.



How does that not sound like EVERY other home field crowd in the NFL?

----------


## Teutorian

> How does that not sound like EVERY other home field crowd in the NFL?


Jerry Jones sells tickets to the wine and cheese crowd and to fans of the opposing teams. Dallas has one of the worst home field advantages in football because the fanatical blue collar fans can't afford admission. It has a reputation for being really no advantage at all, just like Seattle and Kansas City having a reputation for being the hardest places to play.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1...-of-mediocrity

First link I grabbed. I assume it will go into it a little more, but haven't read.

----------

Perianne (08-14-2013)

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Jerry Jones sells tickets to the wine and cheese crowd and to fans of the opposing teams. Dallas has one of the worst home field advantages in football because the fanatical blue collar fans can't afford admission. It has a reputation for being really no advantage at all, just like Seattle and Kansas City having a reputation for being the hardest places to play.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1...-of-mediocrity
> 
> First link I grabbed. I assume it will go into it a little more, but haven't read.



I was really just trying to start a shit talking fest about the Pats.  I can't stand them fuckers.

But I agree about Cowboys Stadium.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-15-2013)

----------


## garyo

> I was really just trying to start a shit talking fest about the Pats.  I can't stand them fuckers.
> 
> But I agree about Cowboys Stadium.


Belichick wins but what an ass hole.

----------


## WalterSobchak

> Belichick wins but what an ass hole.



Bill Belibitch is a cheating asshat.

----------

garyo (08-14-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

> I was really just trying to start a shit talking fest about the Pats.  I can't stand them fuckers.
> 
> But I agree about Cowboys Stadium.


lol



If you don't like the Patriots you're probably one of those Al Qaedas

----------


## WalterSobchak

> lol
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the Patriots you're probably one of those Al Qaedas



LOLOL.  Nah, I like the Broncos.  You know, the team that had the greatest QB in the history of the NFL.  Elway!

----------


## Teutorian

1. Tom Brady
2. Joe Montana
3. Johnny Unitas
4. John Elway
5. ...Dan Marino

----------


## garyo

> Bill Belibitch is a cheating asshat.


Have never heard an ex player say a good word about him, a dick head is a dick head.

----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## WalterSobchak

> 1. Tom Brady
> 2. Joe Montana
> 3. Johnny Unitas
> 4. John Elway
> 5. ...Dan Marino



Oh good god.  Brady at #1??

----------


## garyo

> Oh good god.  Brady at #1??


I'm a Tampa Bay suffering fan, I will never forget when Coach John Mckay was asked by a reporter how he felt about the execution of his offense after a loss to the Houston Oilers, he said he was all for it.

----------


## Teutorian

Most post season wins in NFL history with five years left to play. Post season is where you play real football, against real defenses. That's a really prestigious record.
Not to mention all his regular season records.

3 rings. 5 Superbowl appearances. Without an incredibly lucky helmet catch he would have had a 4th ring on a 19-0 undefeated season.
You might hate Brady but give this man his due. Not only is he the best quarterback ever, he's the most fun to watch play. The Patriot offensive is a work of art in football, and not many other people, if any, would be even capable of running it like he does. Last year they averaged one offensive play every 21 seconds. Defenses barely had time to even line up.

Not saying it because I'm a Patriots fan. I just watch all of his games and have to say... Brady is #1 all time.

On top of all of this, he also plays in Massachusetts, don't forget, so he does all of this in the snow and blizzards and winds and freezing rain of New England winters, and not in a dome.
He's on another level.

----------


## Ethereal

> All of ESPN is horrible and even politicized now. I've actually heard literal black panther propaganda on ESPN's First Take on multiple occasions


They spend more time reading twitter comments and prepackaged statements from players' lawyers than they do analyzing actual sports.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-15-2013)

----------


## texmaster

> Jerry Jones sells tickets to the wine and cheese crowd and to fans of the opposing teams. Dallas has one of the worst home field advantages in football because the fanatical blue collar fans can't afford admission. It has a reputation for being really no advantage at all, just like Seattle and Kansas City having a reputation for being the hardest places to play.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1...-of-mediocrity
> 
> First link I grabbed. I assume it will go into it a little more, but haven't read.


Its 100 bucks just to park at Jerry's house.

----------


## liberal_hack

> Oh yea, Sanchez threw 2 TD passes last week and he split them up between both teams, now that's being fair minded.


pass redistribution is fair

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-16-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

I'd like to see the Cowboys or Bucs try and get Mallett away from the Pats. He was a heck of a QB with the Hawgs and he made a 2nd tier SEC team rise above and able to compete with the big dogs in the SEC. He's been under Brady's wing and has learned but he's also under Brady's shadow.

Mallett is NFL caliber

----------

